# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Προσοχή τι γραφετε στα συμπληρωματα

## ioannis1

τον τελευταιο καιρο παρατηρησα οτι στο φορουμ συμπληρωματα, γραφονται και διαφορα φαρμακα.εχω διαγραψει και μεταφερει αρκετα απο αυτα.προφανως γινεται απο ατομα που δεν εχουν προσβαση στα αας.θα παρακαλουσα μη μας φερνεται σε δυσκολη θεση να κλειδωνουμε η να διαγραφουμε τοπικς.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ σωστά γιάννη εγώ συμφωνώ θέλει προσοχή σ αυτά τα πράγματα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil Randime

+1

Συμφωνώ.  :03. Clap:

----------


## γιαννης93

2 χρονια πριν...

----------


## KATERINI 144

εκτος απο τα αας παλια μελη δεν εχουν μαθει ακομη να κανουν θεμα στην αξιολογιση οπως πρεπει.......βαριουνται? ειναι τσαπατσουλιδες? δεν ξερω τη συμβαίνει......




> 2 χρονια πριν...


αν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το θεμα ειναι σοβαρό, γίνε ποιο σαφής, μονο εσυ καταλαβαίνεις τη γράφεις.

----------


## Devil Randime

Βασικά δε φταίει το παιδί KATERINI. Πριν απο αυτόν είχα αφήσει εγώ ένα μήνυμα το οποίο και έσβησα. Όπως είδα το thread αυτό είχε μπει πριν 2 χρόνια. Εγώ δε το είχα δει και το παιδί μου είπε εμμέσως , οτι αυτο το thread είναι 2 χρόνων παλιό..

Το μήνυμα του παιδιού μια χαρά είναι. Εγώ απλά δε θέλω να θεωρούν μαλακίες τις απαντήσεις μου και αυτός ήταν ένας λόγος που το έσβησα. Αν και ακόμα να καταλάβω πιο το πρόβλημα που το thread είναι παλιό , αλλά οκ σέβομαι την άποψη όλων  :01. Smile: 

Με εκτίμηση και σεβασμό,
Παναγιωτης

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Βασικά δε φταίει το παιδί KATERINI. Πριν απο αυτόν είχα αφήσει εγώ ένα μήνυμα το οποίο και έσβησα. Όπως είδα το thread αυτό είχε μπει πριν 2 χρόνια. Εγώ δε το είχα δει και το παιδί μου είπε εμμέσως , οτι αυτο το thread είναι 2 χρόνων παλιό..
> 
> Γουσταρω τους τυπους που εχουν α#$%α. 
> 
> Το μήνυμα του παιδιού μια χαρά είναι. Εγώ απλά δε θέλω να θεωρούν μαλακίες τις απαντήσεις μου και αυτός ήταν ένας λόγος που το έσβησα. Αν και ακόμα να καταλάβω πιο το πρόβλημα που το thread είναι παλιό , αλλά οκ σέβομαι την άποψη όλων 
> 
> οποιος θεωρει μαλακια την απαντηση ενος μελους την διορθωνει ,δεν τον σκοτωνει,γιαυτο γραφε κανονικοτατα. 
> 
> Με εκτίμηση και σεβασμό,
> Παναγιωτης


.

----------


## Devil Randime

Ευχαριστώ πολύ George για τα καλά σου λόγια. Απλά δε θέλω να κατηγορείται κάποιος άδικα. Δεν είμαι τετοιος τύπος.

Thanks anyway παιδιά.

Με εκτίμηση,
Παναγιώτης

----------


## StopBy

τι ειναι τα αας ρε παιδια??

----------


## giannis64

απαγορευμένες ουσίες!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

ορισμένοι/νες μπορουν να παιξουν στα οφ, το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι ειναι τα αας ρε παιδια??


*Αυξητικά - Ανδρογόνα - Στεροειδή*

----------


## StopBy

Ευχαριστω παιδια... εγω αρκουμε στα απλα συμπληρωματα και κανουν και πολυ καλη δουλεια παντως   :01. Smile: ... τα αας τα θεωρω και περιττα και επικυνδινα   :01. Smile:

----------

